# Slough/Windsor - Wash Help?



## DSK

Firstly apologies if this in the wrong section but I didn't know where else to post this.

Where I park my vehicle at work, some builders decided to rock up and do some paving work over the last 2 days and destroyed my just freshly waxed car with builders grinding dust and also they tampered with it by rubbing/leaning against the car, rubbing their hands over it and looks like having also thrown some water on it. It looks shocking like its been through a battle zone. 

I do not have any washing facilities here and was wandering if there is anyone in the Slough/Windsor area who would be kind enough to help me out and do a maintenance wash (snow foam/ 2 bucket / dry) on evening this week if brought my car over? (Obviously I would pay).

I tried a couple of detailing companies to no avail.


----------



## ffrs1444

Clean&Shiny Aldershot or Elite car care in Maidenhead


----------



## DSK

Thanks, I'll give those 2 a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## WHIZZER

yep as above


----------



## keithjmason

hi. Did you get it sorted ?


----------

